# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[align=left]First send some good luck and healing vibes to *Alfred (tiabia0) *as he is getting neutered today! Heal fast, buddy!

Also, Happy Birthday to *mskoala*! We haven't seen her around in a while, but we hope her and her bun(s) are doing great! 

*BlueGiants *is expecting two litters due between today and tommarow! Hope everything goes smooth, and PICTURES hint hint .


Also, please tell us if you like the new Format. your opinion is valued!

Alright everyone, have a good day! 

[align=center]





[/align][/align][/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny

BABIES?!?! Biggies or little..... eees? or both, BlueGiants?


----------



## BlueGiants

BIGGIEEEE's!!!! LOL!


----------



## Jenson

Prayers/thoughts/vibes for my cousin would be apprecited, she got her drink spiked while out with friends and got very ill. She's been in a coma for the last 6 days.


----------



## Flashy

Thinking of you and your family and cousin Jenson x


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Oh Jenson - that is horrible!:shock:I hope your cousin will be ok.ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Do they know what was put in her drink? 

I'll keep her in thoughts and prayers! :hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Jenson wrote: *


> Prayers/thoughts/vibes for my cousin would be apprecited, she got her drink spiked while out with friends and got very ill. She's been in a coma for the last 6 days.


I'm very sorry to hear that Jenson. She'll be in my thoughts. How awful.


----------



## Becknutt

*Jenson wrote: *


> Prayers/thoughts/vibes for my cousin would be apprecited, she got her drink spiked while out with friends and got very ill. She's been in a coma for the last 6 days.


I hate hearing about things like this. Did they catch the person responsible? Your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Jenson

Thanks everyone. Sorry for the late reply, I'm not getting email notifications again!

The doctors arn't sure what it was, they think it was a mix of drugs. The police were contacted but they havn't done much about it. What an awful Christmas her parents, sister and brother will have.  She's a really lovely person, so sweet, and only 18!

It's really scary to think of how easily it could happen, just a fun night out and you could end up in a coma! I hope eveyrone will remember her when you're out and be extra careful. :hug:


----------



## BlueGiants

Sending healing thoughts and prayers... ray: What a shame... I'll keep her and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Haley

just wanted to update: Alfred is home from the vet'sand doing well!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30579&forum_id=1


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

We'll be praying for your cousin and your family! Please, all of you young people especially, be careful during this holiday season. Take only those drinks that you open yourself....that have been sealed until you open them. Never, ever, set your drink down and then drink from it again. If you aren't sure about a drink, get another one that hasn't been opened. We want you to be here to celebrate many more holidays!


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my...prayers for your family, Jensen...:hug:


----------

